# Cannot type or see text in Word 2003



## Tam1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Suddenly I only see a blank page when opening an existing document. The text is still there as I can see it when opening the file in other programs. I can't type in new or existing word documents. My cursor is visible but when clicking the left mouse button nothing happens. I haven't made any changes to my settings. Can anyone help me to solve this?

Many thanks,
Tam1


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Tam,

I suspect you've somehow managed to format the text as hidden. I suggest you select the whole document (Ctrl-A), then use Format|Font and make sure the 'hidden' option is unchecked (ie neither a black or grey check mark against it).


----------

